# one plane swing



## timberland (Oct 21, 2007)

At the start of this season I thought my swing was fine but when I went to play golf at a local par 3 I had a slice. So I filmed myself and found out that I was swinging over the top. I went online and found this 

YouTube - Jeff Ritter - Curing Your Slice

It worked for me but then I found out after filming myself again that my back swing was to steep. I saw it in this vid 

YouTube - Jeff Ritter - Faults and Fixes (Backswing Across Line)

So I thought that if i switched to a one plane swing it would simplify everything YouTube - Jeff Ritter - One Plane Swing


Is this a good idea?

Ps. I will upload my swing sometimes this week. Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There is a lengthy, (and somewhat boring), video about the one plane or twso plane swing and how to figure out which is best for you. After spending too much money on it, I realized I could assume all the positions and do all the turns for the 1 plane swing, but I could do all the positions and turns for the 2 plane swing too.

Save $100 on video and spend it on lessons from a good local pro.


----------

